# Need some Advice on a sort of rescue



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, I got Roo 2 years ago---sort of, you could say, rescued him from a person who was very much focused on making babies who made said person lots of money. He was kept in a cage for about 4-5 years i'd say. BTW, he's an american eskimo who I love very much and breed to my eski female Shy occassionally. The only reason I didn't fix him is because said person above sold him to me with full papers and I had been planning on showing him. 
He is eight years old this year, though so I don't know if I'm ever going to be able to show him. He is also very much 'not' house trained and this has something to do with the reason I need advice. 
I know he was owned by a loving person before this previously said weirdo got his hands on him because he sits, stays, begs and cuddles. *which is amazing after being kept in a cage for so long...* 
When I first got him, he was very timid at first, but as I grew closer and closer to him, his 'stinker personality' started to shine through and he became a pretty normal dog . . .except for what I call, an obsessive peeing disorder. 
He used to pee on absolutely everything. If he liked it, it was hosed down pretty well within seconds of its discovery. the horse, the other dogs, the cats, every shed within the vicinity of my farm, me, my siblings, a randon patch of grass that maybe was greener and more unique than all the rest of the field's grass . . . ect. EVERYTHING. 
Peeing on other animals and people was a no no. I spanked him and yelled at him for it. 
However, the hosing down of the buildings, bushes and everything else continues. It's like, all he ever does. 
So Any tips on getting him to settle down or stop being so . . .pee-ie . . .
or is this normal for most male dogs? 
He is such a sweetheart and has excellent conformation and a champion pedigree, and I know he'd be easy to train for the showring however . . . .I really don't want him peeing on the competition or the judge. :slapfloor: 
thanks, sorry for making it so long,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is to get him neautered, but that wouldn't even solve the problem completely. :shrug: I hope someone else has some good advice for ya!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah I am considering that. . . but so many dog people have commented about how gorgeous he is and I was really hoping to show him so . . .I'm hoping someone will come up with a perfect solution to fix this besides neutering.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I would say neuter him too BUT my aunt's dog who is neutered walked up to my back one day while I was sitting in the lawn and peed on me :veryangry: :angry: I was so pissed literally :slapfloor: We have a registerd English Bulldog that we could never house train so she lives outside in the cold. I feel bad for her sometimes but I got really tired of cleaning pee and poop.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would contact dog trainers -- there maybe something they know that can cub his behavior


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Theres only one question I can ask you. Whats more important? Him as a loving pet? Or as a show dog?


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

You could try a belly band on him, but I would suggest neutering him. At 8, he is probably to old to "enter" the show ring and be a success. A dog that has spent a lot of his life in a "crate" sounds like his previous owners just used him for breeding only. His shredding of things is probably due to "nerves", his change from being crated, to being loose. He probably could benefit from more obedience training. Again, belly bands "may" work, neutering "may" work, but at the age of 8, you may have your work cut out for you as it is now a "learned" behavior. You will have to train it out of him, and this will be tough. You will need to be firm, but no need to spank or "yell" at him. You will not get the best results by hitting him for his wrong-doings, after all he is just doing what a "stud" dog does.

Good luck to you, and to him.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

hey stacy, i left a message with a local trainer....so i guess we'll see what she says.
gotmygoat, he's a happy go lucky dog and content as could be. he's got absolutely no issues with anything or anyone. 
pattixmas, thanks for the belly banding advice! I was thinking maybe some more obedience traing would put a stop to it . . .
thanks everyone for your kind replies.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

But what seems more important to you? A family pet or a show dog? Some people can choose both, but some can only choose one or the other.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

All my animals have a special place in my heart. I love them all for their qualities and faults. If I can't 'fix' his behaviour, that's fine, he's still my precious, irreplaceable Roo. There is no one way or the other when it comes to me and my pets. Their happiness and well being is what I put first. I want to show because it would be something fun to do with my dog. I am considering trying to train for agility with my German Shepherd mix. 
Don't know if this answers your question or not, but just in case it didn't, let me just say I am each of my animals' number 1 fan.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

I noticed that you said he bred your female sometimes. Wouldn't it make more sense to neuter Roo, since he is 8, keep one of the pups and start out "fresh" in training a dog for conformation? I have a friend that has Champion Malamutes and Frenchies, she shows both and has helped out with other breeds. Usually 8 years old is too old to "start" out in showing. Sounds to me like Roo is sent in his ways, and is going to be very hard to stop him from hiking on people and animals (this is normal behavior in males that have spent the majority of their life in crate and only used for studding). 

If he previous owner was proud of his "champion bloodlines", why hadn't he been shown before? I think that there are a lot of dogs out there with "champion" lines, but that doesn't make them champions unless they have proven themselves. Why did she get rid of Roo? Was he tested before he sired any litters? Eyes "cerfed"? 

The friend I spoke earlier about does not make her dogs spend their lives in crates, they are an important member of her family, With the problems you spoke of having with Roo, I would have to think his previous owner was nothing more then a puppy miller. If Roo improves upon the breed with your female, keep a puppy from a litter, start over. Neuter Roo and still use a belly band. This will continue to be a problem possibly even with neutering. The belly band will definitely help. If he is the wonderful dog you are describing, his pup should go far as long as you socialize and start the "stack" training early.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

The guy I bought him from was not a 'doggy' person and was in fact, I am pretty sure a puppy miller. And he went out of dog breeding because they were moving. He was my best friend's neighbor.

So I'm thinking that's why Roo was never shown. . . however the owner before him did have Roo's eyes tested, *he came clean---this is what the owner before the last owner said---not good with doggie terms---) one of his sons has gotten quite alot of attention. I also think the first owner was training Roo for show because sometimes when I'm grooming, if I touch his back, and his throat, he'll 'stack'. 
The reason I can't keep a pup is because We lost Shy's papers a long time ago *shy isn't even her reg. name* and have no idea what to start looking for . . .so even though the puppies are purebred, they aren't registered. I am going to check and see if there is a one parent akc registered/ puppies can be registerable thing because I am heavily thinking about keeping a son. If not I am going to try to find someone who is wanting to breed their akc eskimo and ask for a puppy in return for the breeding. 
I will probably neuter him in the future. For now, he's content to play outside with our Shepherd mix and 'water' everything to his heart's content. :doh:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Just thought I'd chime in here. My boss is a professional dog trainer, and she has been helping to teach me how to do it as well. So I talked to her about your situation last night, she said it's not very likely you'll really be able to get him to quit since he's pretty set in his ways, but what you can try is anytime you see him start to pee on something that you don't want him to that you could get a spray bottle and squirt him in the face and firmly say "No." or if you happen to have him on the leash you could give him a quick tug and firmly say "No." But again with him being 8 it would be very difficult.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

You could neuter him, but really, I don't think that will fix this issue. I know a neutered dog that would pee on people too. It just sounds like he doesn't have any manners. And how can you blame him? If I was him, I would want to mark as much territory I could with my new found freedom! It's MINE! ALL MINE!!! LOL :laugh:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Crissa, brilliant idea! I'm sure this will work because he usually learns really fast . . . thanks so much! 
The trainer i called won't call me back? :scratch: weird huh?
Dreamchaser, that is so funny! I spit chocolate milk all over my floor laughing. :ROFL:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

I have trained and did dog rescue for 7 years. What you are experiencing is a nervous habit from a bad experience. Although crates are good for training and safety, they are also seen as a punishment in a dogs eyes. His peeing on everything and anything is a good way for him to get attention. You get mad and yell or such and it is interacting. Also there is a submissive action to this. As for training I would start with simple obedience training so that when you do correct him for his actions, he just thinks it is another form of pleasing you. As for him being 8...Yes you can teach an old dog new tricks. Check into clicker training and when you do see him doing something good always treat him with something he doesnt usually get ex: small piece hot dog, special treats. 

Another thing to do is get him tested for diabetes. If he is peeing excessively it could be an underling problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks, rainbowmeadows. 
will look into clicker training too. . . .
thanks so much for all the helpful replies everyone!


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

You could always pee on him. LOL


----------

